# HABe Rezept Zornstahlschultern !



## Rengul (27. September 2007)

Einen wunderschönen,wünsche ich,
habe soeben mit meinem Krieger das Rezept für die Zornstahlschultern droppen können^^
und kann sie nun auf Thrall,Allianz seite herstellen!! Jeah, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind genau da zu finden,wo es angegeben wurde von einigen vorrednern,also schaut euch das 
Forum an,und viel spass beim farmen,
grüsse Geldron.


----------



## whiti (27. September 2007)

und nu ?

is keine handelsplatform hier, troll dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (27. September 2007)

Zu dem Thema gibt es nen Thread und einfach nur "Hallo, ich habs!" hättest Du auch dort posten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

